# Big Bee Buzz - Tulsa, OK - March 30-31, 2012



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey everybody,

We've got another great lineup of speakers for the Big Bee Buzz in Tulsa, OK this coming March. Speakers confirmed at this time include Dr. Clarence Collison (formerly of Mississippi State), Dr. Diana Sammataro (of the Tuscon USDA Bee Lab) and Ed Levi (former Bee Inspector for Arkansas). We will have more information in the coming weeks. The emphasis will be on practical beekeeping information for the hobbiest and sideliner beekeepr. 

The admission cost has not been set, but it will be in the range of $25 to $30, which includes two meals, so its nearly free. 

Please send me a PM if you are interested in attending from out-of-state. I would be happy to find a local hotel and try to get a group rate.

Hope to see you there,

Neil


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

The wife and I will be there, enjoyed it very much last year. Jim


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is an update on the Buzz. First, the cost this year is $30, which includes all lectures, dinner on Friday, donuts on Saturday morning, lunch on Saturday, and all the coffee and soft drinks you want. We are not doing the Potluck this year, and will instead cater the food. As the event has grown, the Potluck is getting a little hard to manage.

You can pay in advance by going to the NEOBA website to register. Here is a link: http://neoba.org/

Pre-payment and registration is not required -- you can pay at the door if you choose -- but we really appreciate it if people pay in advance for planning purposes.

We will have vendors present, including Ozark Bee Supply, Ultra Breeze Bee Suits and West Hive Beetle Traps. Ozark Bee Supply will be offering for sale copies of Diana Sammataro's latest book, and she will be there and I'm sure would sign copies.

The speakers and schedule are as follows:


FRIDAY, MARCH 30, 2011 

5:30 p.m. Registration 

6:00 p.m. Dr. Clarence Collison – Examining Combs -- What Do They Tell You?

6:45 p.m. Let’s Eat!!! – Bar-B-Que Dinner 

7:30 p.m. Dr. Diana Sammataro – What’s Going On At the USDA Bee Lab In Tuscon, AZ

8:15 p.m. Ed Levi - What Makes A Good Queen, And Why She Matters 

9:00 p.m. Adjourn 

SATURDAY, MARCH 31, 2011

8:45 a.m. Registration 

9:15 a.m. Don Molnar, Oklahoma Apiary Inspector – Oklahoma Beekeeping Update 

9:30 a.m. Dr. Diana Sammataro – Honeybees: Sweetness and Mites 

10:15 a.m. Break 

10:30 a.m. Dr. Charles Abramson, Oklahoma State Univesity – Betty the Boozing Bee: Studies In How Alcohol And "Safe" Chemicals Affect Bee Behavior 

11:40 p.m. Catered Lunch/Socialize 

1:00 p.m. Dr. Clarence Collison – Honey Bee Management For Maximum Honey Production 

1:45 p.m. Break 

2:00 p.m. Ed Levi – Beekeeping Travels With Ed Levi

2:45 p.m. Latest Pest Update (Varroa, Viruses & Phorid Flies) And Brain Picking Session – Audience Q & A With All Speakers

3:30 p.m. Auction and Raffle 

3:45p.m. Adjourn


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Just a shameless bump and a reminder that you can register online at neoba.org. 

It is no problem if register when you arrive. Also, we absolutely do not want somebody not to go because of forgetting to register. However, it helps us to plan if you will register in advance. Keep in mind that the registration fee of $30 includes two meals, donuts and all the coffee and pop you want to drink, so the event itself is nearly free. If you have scheduling issues, you can come on just Friday evening or just Saturday.

This one promises to be a great event. (We had 187 people at last night's regular meeting, and we'd like to repeat that for the Buzz.)


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

For folks who register online and pay with paypal, please click on the tab that allows you to give instructions to the seller and indicate who is actually registering for the event. If you have more than one person, you need to do each one separately.

Also, We have decided that, on Saturday, March 31, the speakers will begin at 9:30 instead of 9:15. We have some people who are driving in from far away, and that will make life easier for those folks. The content of the event has not changed at all, and it will still end as previously scheduled.


----------

